# Where have you been



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Map the States and Countries where you've traveled.

http://douweosinga.com/projects/visited?region=world

I've never been out of the US


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)




----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Cool! :smt1099

Didn't feel like doing the outside of the US. I've only been to a few places in Mexico. :smt023



-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Aside from Hawaii, I'm an Eastern seaboard guy.










Only outside the US excursions have been to Canada, Mexico, and the Caymans.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Woo Hoo!! 52%! Only 24 left... :mrgreen:









Also Mexico, Canada & Puerto Rico.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

cute toy
i have been to every state except 6
alaska and new england area


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

In the United States:










With less than a hour of driving I could have added three more states...

World:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll make it easy...

Every state, except NC, SC, OR, and WA.

Also Mexico, Dominican Republic, Jamaica, and Bermuda. I live warm in FL, and vacation warmer.

Jeff


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> I'll make it easy...
> 
> Every state, except NC, SC, OR, and WA.
> 
> Jeff


never been to gods country eh? 

YNNV

john


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

*States visited.*

Thought I would have gone over 50% for states visited or lived in.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Eh, mine won't show up right. Nevermind, not that many places.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't remember which Island group Iwo Jima, Chichi Jima, Kwajelin or Wake are in so they are not listed. Guam doesn't show up but I was there too. Also probably passed through a couple of additional states when on business travel in the east. I remember destinations not pass throughs.

Image shack doesn't want me to post the full size pictures it appears. Guess I will have to use another host.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

The only country outside the US I have been to is Canada. Been from one side to the other. Not much different than the US. As far as the US I have been to more places than I imagined.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Finally, thanks Bruce for the help getting these posted.:smt023

Like TOF, this is the only size I can get.

Domestic


International


Only thing oil and gas jobs are good for is the exposure to how the rest of the world lives. This country is AWESOME:smt023


----------

